# KILLER DIG!!!!!! Pontil's and pre-1870s galore! Also killer militia stuff!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 14, 2020)

Killer dig today! The spot I found was covered in rocks, but dated back to the 1700s! There were bottles in all the crevices! I'm out of breath already, lol, so I'll just show you guys the finds!





Back from left to right:
Atwood Bitters, Blank early med, St. Jacob's Oil, Johnson's American Anodyne Linement (c. 1850s), Howe & Stevens Family Dyes Colors (c. 1850s), early med with huge bubble!
Front from left to right:
Sweets Infallible Linement Open Pontil, Flint Glass perfume, Colgate & Co perfume, and a open pontilled umbrella ink (broken top ☹)




Left to right:
Clay marble, glass button, 2 P & S 1875 S.S. Co steamship buttons, U.S. Militia eagle buckle part, 3 eagle U.S. Militia buttons.

Early bottle, look at the bubble! :







Open Pontil, Steven Sweet's Infallible Linement (w/ contents):







Rolled lip Johnson's American Anodyne Linement:







Early! Howe and Stevens Family Dyes & Colors:


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 14, 2020)

St Jakob's oil:




Open Pontil Umbrella ink:




Such a fun and exciting day!

Thanks for looking,
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## mbsbox (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow! Amazing finds!


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 14, 2020)

LOVE the military


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow that's an excellent dig!  Sure aren't that many dumps with pontil bottles in them left these days, that's a pretty rare find!  Amazing that so many managed to survive in a rocky site too.


----------



## embe (Nov 14, 2020)

looking good


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 14, 2020)

Too bad about the ink. I really like the buttons. Nice finds on the bottles also.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Nov 14, 2020)

Really nice finds!


----------



## yacorie (Nov 15, 2020)

Great finds - there have to be more areas


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 15, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Great finds - there have to be more areas


Yes, I believe there probably are!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 15, 2020)

My digging buddy's finds:


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 15, 2020)

That Sweets is really sweet!  Love your buddy's ink too - is it pontiled?  Great buttons too.  I'm envious!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 16, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> That Sweets is really sweet!  Love your buddy's ink too - is it pontiled?  Great buttons too.  I'm envious!


Yes both his and my ink are pontilled.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Nov 16, 2020)

Very NICE finds!!!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, that's some great stuff!


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Nov 16, 2020)

Definitely jealous! Amazing finds. All from one dig?

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BF109 (Nov 16, 2020)

Awesome finds, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 16, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Definitely jealous! Amazing finds. All from one dig?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Yup!


----------



## Edmonch1 (Nov 18, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Killer dig today! The spot I found was covered in rocks, but dated back to the 1700s! There were bottles in all the crevices! I'm out of breath already, lol, so I'll just show you guys the finds!
> 
> View attachment 214330
> Back from left to right:
> ...


I wish I could find a good place to dig.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

Edmonch1 said:


> I wish I could find a good place to dig.



You just have to get out there and explore! I got lucky with the surviving bottles on this one, since its mostly rock. Plenty of criers.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> St Jakob's oil:
> View attachment 214344
> 
> Open Pontil Umbrella ink:
> ...


----------



## edro3111 (Nov 18, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> St Jakob's oil:
> View attachment 214344
> 
> Open Pontil Umbrella ink:
> ...


I can only say what others have said....WOW!!


----------



## EdsFinds (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow! It's encouraging to see that there is still the possibility of finding such old bottles! About all I see or expect to find these days are soda bottles from the 60s upward. I find it so curious that you found them in a rocky area since I too have a site (an old brick factory) where I find tons of bottles (most are too common or modern) amidst all the rubble and leftover bricks. How did they survive? Well, congrats on your finds, and I wish you luck on finding more! Post any new ones! It encourages me that there are still some out there to find!


----------



## Dino (Nov 18, 2020)

You were  the luckiest person on the planet digging for bottles that day !  I myself dug  but mostly dove for bottles ,and have a very large Miami milk bottles and old sodas collection ,and i felt that way every time i found one  !


----------



## EvansBottles (Nov 18, 2020)

Awesome finds! The one Military piece with an eagle on it is a belt buckle.
There should be another piece that would have the same rectangular part. But
the other part would be a ring. Embossed with leaves forming a wreath. The round
pat you found hooked into the wreath/ring. and secured the belt. It may have even
been a buckle for a sword belt. Hopefully you might find the other half.


----------



## mike garrett (Nov 18, 2020)

looks like what we fine,most times.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

EvansBottles said:


> Awesome finds! The one Military piece with an eagle on it is a belt buckle.
> There should be another piece that would have the same rectangular part. But
> the other part would be a ring. Embossed with leaves forming a wreath. The round
> pat you found hooked into the wreath/ring. and secured the belt. It may have even
> been a buckle for a sword belt. Hopefully you might find the other half.


Yeah, I'll try to look for the other part when I go back.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Wow! It's encouraging to see that there is still the possibility of finding such old bottles! About all I see or expect to find these days are soda bottles from the 60s upward. I find it so curious that you found them in a rocky area since I too have a site (an old brick factory) where I find tons of bottles (most are too common or modern) amidst all the rubble and leftover bricks. How did they survive? Well, congrats on your finds, and I wish you luck on finding more! Post any new ones! It encourages me that there are still some out there to find!


They will survive in the caverns or crevices between the rocks.


----------



## LalaGirl (Nov 18, 2020)

Amazing that the one with the bubble survived, especially since it was partly on the neck! So, was that on private property, or a creek dump? I'm thinking, with the rocks, it was private property...)


----------



## Huntindog (Nov 18, 2020)

Great finds....
On those brass pieces (buttons and buckle) when you find them fight the urge to wash them.
Set them aside and let them dry. use a soft brush and toothpick to remove the most of the dirt.
Get some Aluminum jelly sold at hardware stores and apply with a Soft brush, lightly brush, don't scrub.
Now rinse well with water and let dry.
Then lightly buff them with a soft cloth and coat with a light coating of olive oil.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 18, 2020)

Stupid question, maybe, but are you using a metal detector, or are those buttons and other relics just showing up as you're digging?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> Amazing that the one with the bubble survived, especially since it was partly on the neck! So, was that on private property, or a creek dump? I'm thinking, with the rocks, it was private property...)


It was a property permission!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> Stupid question, maybe, but are you using a metal detector, or are those buttons and other relics just showing up as you're digging?


I'm finding them as I go! There are probably more.


----------



## Foreshore9 (Nov 18, 2020)

Great finds !


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 18, 2020)

I live near you (Gales Ferry) and have a nice detector - two, in fact.  If you want someone to sweep the site, let me know!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 18, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> I live near you (Gales Ferry) and have a nice detector - two, in fact.  If you want someone to sweep the site, let me know!


I also have 2 detectors. I have some other nice spots too. I'll let you know when I decide to detect again (I'll probably have to wait until a really warm weekend or spring, lol). Hit any good spots around there? I bet that up in ledyard are probably some good places.


----------



## Palani (Nov 18, 2020)

Awesome dig great looking bottles!


----------



## ronkusa (Nov 19, 2020)

Impressive!!!


----------



## ronkusa (Nov 26, 2020)

You might want to bring along a decent metal detector.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 26, 2020)

ronkusa said:


> You might want to bring along a decent metal detector.


Planning on it. We all brought em, but I didn't find too much. However, one of my buddies got a pewter spoon piece and 1868 Indian Head Penny. So there is metal detecting potential too!


----------

